# Mozart Effect



## Cypress (Dec 19, 2014)

I am preparing to write an article about this topic, The Mozart Effect by Alfred Tomatis. I have the book at home and enjoyed it very much. 

I have personally found Mozart's music does help me with my physical and mental health. I started a study of classical music and opera last summer and many of the lectures are on Mozart's contributions to the arts. This winter, despite it being very severe and cold, I did not have the usual bout of blues. I realized I've been listening to his works non stop for almost a full year. I stopped listening for the last two months and came down with a bad cold. It took my 5 weeks to shake it off but I still felt sickish and old until this weekend. I remembered how uplifting the music can be and played a complete opera and several piano concertos while I was at home yesterday. Oh Stelle!! Don't I feel much improved in spirits right away. It's true, his music does get inside me somehow and do wonders. Can anyone else relate to the Mozart Effect? I'd love to read what your experiences are and perhaps incorporate them in to my article.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Back in my radio days, for some reason the engineers ran an air product monitor through an oscilloscope sitting next to the board for a couple of months, so you could "watch" your broadcast. By far the prettiest piece to watch on an oscilloscope that I ever played was the Mozart clarinet concerto. I don't know what that means.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I found Mozart in most cases to be rather upbeat in my life.  Keeps my energy level up.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The OP's experience doesn't sound so much like the "Mozart Effect" as the "Stuff We Like Makes Us Happy Effect".

We used one of those "Mozart for Babies" CDs for our firstborn's bedtime, not because we thought it would make him more intelligent but because we wanted to expose him to classical music in a subtle way.
Twelve years later I can definitely say it worked. Didn't affect _him_ in the slightest, but there's a handful of Mozart pieces that make me sleepy every time I hear them! :lol:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I believe Wagner has done much the same for me, as I've turned again and again throughout my life to _Tristan und Isolde_, _Gotterdammerung_ and _Parsifal_. Wagner's intense romantic agonies, Schopenhauerian death-longings, fiery immolations, and Oedipal crises have proved to be infallible mood-elevators, and four hours of uninterrupted music give me plenty of time to forget all the unnecessary and counterproductive white noise that's apt to intrude upon my mind and spirit in the real world. I've indulged in this musical primal therapy for half a century and I am consequently a happy, healthy old man.

What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

When my kids were little we played them Mozart before bedtime. It does calm them down. In fact Mozart is the best tonic for adults to go to bed on. The sheer sublimity of the music gives a sense of well being.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The Mozart Effect has pure, accessible music that is *immediately soul relating*. This is why Mozart's music (and very limited others) are truey great music. There is nothing pretentious, nor needing conceptual explanations, nor gimmicks about Mozart, he wrote it for *you the listener*.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I sometimes get students who try to use the so-called 'Mozart effect' to support their assignments - almost invariably, they have not gone beyond the headlines, they do not realise just how flimsy the empirical evidence is, they do not understand the range and variety of music that Mozart composed, and they do not understand that one (or even a few) instance(s) cannot support a generalisation. They generally write poorly researched, poorly evidenced, overly-assertive pieces of work.

Of course, you may be writing for a different level of academic purpose.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 19, 2014)

Interesting comments in reply. I did not appreciate Mozart and his accomplishments until last summer when I spent months and months learning how to appreciate classical music and opera. I self-educated myself for understanding opera. I have now watched operas by Rossini, Wagner and more. But, nobody else moves me like Mozart. But, I could recognize a Mozart piece of music before I starting to focus on his music. It wasn't until now that I could hear it and feel it. Maybe it's maturity in me, but I swear I got better by the hour listening to his music. It had the best effect on me.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am not sure that scientific studies can capture the spiritual impact that Mozart has on the soul. Logical positivism doesn't win for musical analysis.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2015)

In my experience the Mozart Effect is very real. They may never be able to quantify it and prove it, but Mozart's concertos - more than any other music - clear away negativity in my psyche. They help me to concentrate and focus throughout the day. They push away depression. It has been this way for me since my early twenties. Much of classical music has similar effects on me, but not to the extent that Mozart's concertos have.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't think there's anything objective about it. 

I experience moments of joy simply because I think he was absolutely brilliant... and my mind rewards me with sweet chemicals when I turn his music on.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

In the past, Mozart didn't help my dating life however. Apparently the sweet sounds didn't help induce vibes with a fellow compatriot.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

The Mozart Effect is a specific claim that listening to his music improves a person's intelligence (presumably in ways that other music can't). As HH says, there isn't much evidence to support that. Saying his music soothes or moves you, or touches your soul, doesn't prove the Mozart Effect.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Sorry if this comes off as abrasive, but in my opinion, the Mozart Effect is nothing but an advertising ploy designed to get parents to buy overpriced CDs that contain watered-down versions of his music, allegedly because Mozart "makes you smarter" - which is just a bunch of drool.

Mozart doesn't make me more intelligent. His music does not always make me happier, or help me to relax, and it certainly doesn't improve my ability to work or study effectively. I can study much more easily in a quiet environment without distraction. It _does_, however, inspire me, though not as the creators of the "Mozart Effect" would claim. Mozart is thrilling, funny, sad, and even disturbing. He's sometimes relaxing, but certainly not always.

The Mozart Effect slaps a marketing label onto Mozart and reduces his music to a mindless opiate. Many people want to take him the same way they take their 3-minute iPod sound bytes - relaxing background music that makes them more intelligent _and_ they don't even have to work at it! How easy is that?!

Mozart thrills and amazes me. When I turn on his music, I want to listen. Putting him in the background is fine, but people need to understand that he's so much more than simply relaxing and the Mozart Effect does not help with that.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Celloman said:


> Sorry if this comes off as abrasive, but in my opinion, the Mozart Effect is nothing but an advertising ploy designed to get parents to buy overpriced CDs that contain watered-down versions of his music, allegedly because Mozart "makes you smarter" - which is just a bunch of drool.
> 
> Mozart doesn't make me more intelligent. His music does not always make me happier, or help me to relax, and it certainly doesn't improve my ability to work or study effectively. I can study much more easily in a quiet environment without distraction. It _does_, however, inspire me, though not as the creators of the "Mozart Effect" would claim. Mozart is thrilling, funny, sad, and even disturbing. He's sometimes relaxing, but certainly not always.
> 
> ...


Maybe we should have done The Mahler Effect instead? I wonder what the public reaction would be.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

This is tangential to the discussion:

I have found that when I am my most mentally/emotionally/spiritually healthy I have (remembered) music almost always going on inside my head. When I am "sick," I do not.

Not sure which came first: the chicken or the egg.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> The Mozart Effect is a specific claim that listening to his music improves a person's intelligence (presumably in ways that other music can't). As HH says, there isn't much evidence to support that. Saying his music soothes or moves you, or touches your soul, doesn't prove the Mozart Effect.


Ah! Someone understands what the claim of the so-called Mozart Effect is ... and even better, understands that there is very little evidence for it. Phew - someone makes a point based on knowlege and understanding instead of assertion and supposition - thank you!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Maybe we should have done The Mahler Effect instead? I wonder what the public reaction would be.


as far as I can tell, there is no spurious cause-effect claim made for this composer.

I hope you can understand - we are not discussing whether we can appreciate and enjoy Mozart's music (nor even whether it is relaxing, invigorating or whatever). We are discussing a specific term called the 'Mozart Effect'

The "Mozart effect" reported by Rauscher, Shaw, and Ky (1993, 1995) indicates that spatial-temporal abilities are enhanced after listening to music composed by Mozart. This claim was extended into all manner of spurios claims based on flimsy evidence, often from poorly designed experiements. There has been considerable detailed consideration of this claim and there is little evidence to support the claims made - yet the myth persists ... probably because it appeals to the sensitivities of those who like Mozart's music and to those who seek simple solutions to complex issues.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Headphone Hermit said:


> yet the myth persists ... probably because it appeals to the sensitivities of those who like Mozart's music and to those who seek simple solutions to complex issues.


_And_ so a couple of record label producers can make a little extra cash. At the end of the day, it's all about money anyway, right? Everything must be simplified so that it can be digested quickly, like fast food - nutrition be damned.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 19, 2014)

Celloman, your comments are quite accurate. I spent the better part of the day reading The Mozart Effect again. The read spends very little time with Mozart, but a great deal of time with his product. Yes, it does feel like clever marketing. He brings up a lot of interesting information about how music has been used to heal for centuries. He goes on about toning, humming and some self-healing claims I have a hard time accepting. In the end, it's clear that how Mozart effects everybody is different. But, he creates an emotional response with his music. 

In zen meditation, the teacher often will say, just sit. That's all we are doing, just sit. So, with Mozart, it's just listen. No need for words. Just listen and feel the music inside.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

20centrfuge said:


> This is tangential to the discussion:
> 
> I have found that when I am my most mentally/emotionally/spiritually healthy I have (remembered) music almost always going on inside my head. When I am "sick," I do not.
> 
> Not sure which came first: the chicken or the egg.


I do tend to sing more when I'm happy. Don't know what that's about.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I find my wife's companionship does the same for me.

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Mozart Effect* is not working...too many kids are committing murder. I suggest now going to *Nono Effect*.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> *Mozart Effect* is not working...too many kids are committing murder. I suggest now going to *Nono Effect*.


Remember Nancy Reagan's advice to drug-addicted rock stars? "Just say Nono."


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Remember Nancy Reagan's advice to drug-addicted rock stars? "Just say Nono."


Reality is for people who can't handle drugs- _or_ Nono.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Reality is for people who can't handle drugs- _or_ Nono.


"Ja, ja."

[_duet, silver rose motif, curtain_]


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> "Ja, ja."
> 
> [_duet, silver rose motif, curtain_]


. . . "_Oui. Oui_." and "_Si. Si_." too: Don't forget Callas and Abba.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . "_Oui. Oui_." and "_Si. Si_." too: Don't forget Callas and Abba.


Come again.........?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Come again.........?


Three cheers and not one for the Marschallin: Strauss, Callas, _and_ Abba.

As if less than all could satisfy me.

(You only attributed _Rosenkavalier_ to my baseline tastes.)


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Vaneyes said:


> *Mozart Effect* is not working...too many kids are committing murder. I suggest now going to *Nono Effect*.


So you want everyone dead?


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

How come nobody has yet put forth the idea that Mozart's music can help you lose weight - and with no effort on your part. Now, _that_ would bring in excellent profit!

As for Mozart being a cure for the soul or helping to lift up one's spirits, for me the Romantics can do it much better. Beethoven, Schubert, Bruckner, Strauss, Wagner - they always help. The latter even helps with the dating life, although in a very indirect way.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> As for Mozart being a cure for the soul or helping to lift up one's spirits, for me the Romantics can do it much better. Beethoven, Schubert, Bruckner, Strauss, Wagner - they always help. *The latter even helps with the dating life, although in a very indirect way.*


I surmise that attending a Wagner opera on a first evening out - or perhaps merely suggesting it - would ensure that only the fittest candidates survive for a second date?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> How come nobody has yet put forth the idea that Mozart's music can help you lose weight - and with no effort on your part. Now, _that_ would bring in excellent profit!


Name the composer who most puts you off your food??? Nah! Someone might take it seriously :lol:


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> I surmise that attending a Wagner opera on a first evening out - or perhaps merely suggesting it - would ensure that only the fittest candidates survive for a second date?


He helps me overcome the loneliness and... homesickness I guess?... that sometimes comes with being in a long-distance relationship and only being able to see your loved one a couple times a year. But I like your idea too!


----------

